# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thailand in Lippe

## Daniel Sun

*Kunst und Kulturtage in Bad Meinberg*


Für die 3 Top-Veranstaltungen bei "Thailand in Lippe" (Großer Thai-Konzert-Abend, Großer Thai-Show-Abend und Großer Thai-Theater-Abend) bieten wir in diesem Jahr äußerst günstige Abonnements-Karten an, die den Eintritt für alle 3 Veranstaltungen beinhalten. Während die Einzelpreise
05.09.2008 	(Konzert) 	VV 13,00 € / AK 15,00 €
06.09.2008 	(Show) 	VV 16,00 € / AK 18,00 €
07.09.2008 	(Theater) 	VV 12,00 € / AK 14,00 €
zusammen 	  	VV 41,00 € / AK 47,00 €
betragen, kosten die Abonnements-Karten jetzt wie folgt: 	

VV 33,00 € / AK 39,00 €

Das volle Program gibt es hier zu sehen Thailand in Lippe

----------


## Daniel Sun

Auch in diesem Jahr wieder in Bad Meinberg!

*5. Bad Meinberger Kunst- und Kulturtage
vom 28.08. bis 30.08.2009*



http://www.thailandinlippe.de/

----------

Thailand in der Lippe................. sowas könnte Paul leicht falsch verstehen.

 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

War heute mal auf dem Thai Fest. Wetter war leider nicht so optimal, der Himmel mehr grau und zwischen durch gab es mal einen Schauer, aber war dennoch ein nettes Fest. Der Höhepunkt war dann noch der Umzug auf dem kleinen Gelände....

----------


## schiene

ich frag mich immer wie du solch gute Bilder hinbekommst  ::   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ich frag mich immer wie du solch gute Bilder hinbekommst


Hehe...Danke Schiene! 
Üben, üben, üben....

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> ich frag mich immer wie du solch gute Bilder hinbekommst  
> 
> 
> Hehe...Danke Schiene! 
> Üben, üben, üben....


Sind die Bilder denn außer dem Rahmen noch irgendwie nachbearbeitet?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Sind die Bilder denn außer dem Rahmen noch irgendwie nachbearbeitet?


Ich fasse das mal als Kompliment auf...ja sind schon etwas bearbeitet! Gehört für mich einfach dazu....

----------


## Didi-K

Wirklich schöne Bilder!
Wir waren am Samstag nachmittag da.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gibt's irgendwo 'ne Seite wo alle 
Thaifeste in Deutschland aufgelistet werden ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Echt Didi? Schade hättest mal was gesagt, dann hätte man sich mal treffen können.

----------


## Daniel Sun

http://www.thailife.de/veranstaltung...hp?calendar=de

----------

Aber schon irgendwie immer das Selbe, diese Feste..........  ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Echt Didi? Schade hättest mal was gesagt, dann hätte man sich mal treffen können.


Stimmt, aber es war eine kurzfristige Entscheidung, weil wir grad in der Nähe bei Verwandten zu Besuch waren.

----------

